
Is Microsoft Teams Coming of Age? - hoskinator
https://medium.com/capgemini-dynamics-365-team/is-microsoft-teams-coming-of-age-b819a45f9759
======
DaiPlusPlus
From the article: this is why I can’t use MSTeams despite being an Office 365
subscriber:

> Another significant concern appears when organisations have more than 1 O365
> tenant, often due to the result of acquisitions and mergers, inheriting
> additional O365 tenants, and users from each original organisation still
> using different tenants. Teams requires the user to login to a single tenant
> and can work in that tenant only.

> Although it is possible to have the users guested into the other tenant, and
> then they can switch tenants within the Teams user interface, so that they
> can collaborate with users in the other organisation, this is far from ideal
> as the user must actively switch between tenants before they will receive
> any notifications from that tenant, and cannot collaborate in 2 teams from
> different tenants concurrently. Also switching tenants can easily take 15–20
> seconds to complete, so switching back and forth feels cumbersome too.

I’m a member of 5 different Slack tenants, 2 of which are free/open tenants
(think: open-source projects). While Slack isn’t ideal (switching tenants in
the desktop Electron app takes about 1-3 seconds) in Teams it will likely
never happen because it’s counter to the Office 365 business model (I don’t
want to be a “guest”, I want to be a first-class user in multiple tenants
simultaneously - I need it for my work!)

